

Ask HN: What are your web analytics missing? - yoseph

If you're using out of the box solutions (Google Analytics, KISSMetrics, Mixpanel, etc), what do you wish they did that they don't currently?<p>If you've built a custom solution, what did you feel the out of the box solutions were missing?
======
bijanv
We built our own and ended up building something somewhat similar to a basic
version of KISSMetrics simply because KISSMetrics, and also Google Analytics
real-time, doesn't let you pull out data out in real-time (or even poll their
API in short bursts - <5 seconds).

Also we needed to mix in our own data to segment the analytics on a deeper
level, and due to our privacy policy, we don't share user data with 3rd party
services so it needs to be in-house.

